# HomeServe



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm beginning to lop off the direct debits to various insurances as they come due, putting my house here in UK on the mkt come the end of the month.

One policy that was due in a couple of weeks was HomeServe gas cooker cover. When my Baumatic oven refused to light - zap! A guy came round and fixed it. When the combi boiler went duff twice in 5 weeks, needing major parts replacements last week - zap! guys came and fixed it. HomeServe Boiler Cover took the heat. Same with plumbing cover. 

In cancelling the cooker policy, I told the guy I didn't need it as I doubt they could transfer to Spain. But lo! There is something called HomeServe Iberica!

Anyone hold policies with them and have they had the sort of satisfactory service I've had here?


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

I have!! My boiler has conked out about 6 times in the past 4 months and their service has been super fast and efficient. Don't cancel it, I've had about 2k of work done on my boiler in the last wee while for 13 a month I can't complain!!


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

They are sending me info about HomeServe Iberica. I presume I can sign up when I need to. I intend to rent for a bit, first. 

Before I buy I may even road-test living 'a deux' with 'The High Maintenance Blond'. No policies will cover that if it blows up!


----------

